# SoundBlaster Audigy Support?

## bonkers

Okay, I 'emerged emu10k1-audigy' and it downloaded and installed some stuff... The problem is that when I go into X with the KDE window manager, I get this error, and I also hear no sounds:

Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)

The sound server will continue, using the null output device.

----------

## tba

have you tried usermod -G (user) audio,wheel,users,(etc).  that worked for me with a similar error.  basically it adds your user to the audio group.  also www.gentoo.org/ has a desktop configuration for alsa and oss that was helpful to me.

my problem is im new to this, so even though i emerged the audigy driver, i cant figure out how to install it.  i get sound but i use the regular emu10k1 driver which is poor for the audigy.

can someone tell me if the emu10k1-sudigy emerge is Creative's open driver or if it is something else.

----------

## burzmali

the module for audigy is called emu10k1

it is the creative driver from sourceforge.

it is very good for the audigy

be sure to configure /etc/audigy/emu10k1.conf to suit your needs, like enable digital out or livedrive features.

bonkers, do lsmod in a terminal, does emu10k1 show up?  if so then you probably just need to add your user to audio like tba suggested.  if not, modprobe emu10k1 and see if you get errors.  if modprobe doesn't work, try insmod emu10k1.  remeber to restart the xserver after you make changes to get sound in kde.  good luck.

----------

## tba

burzmali,

when i ran teh script that came with the ebuild i got a bunch of errors.  /etc/audigy does exist, but is there any way to tell if i am using the generic sb emu10k1 driver or the audigy driver

----------

## bonkers

Thanks guys, I am at a friends house right now, so I can't try it. But I will try it as soon as I can. Does anyone know how to cut and paste errors from the Gentoo install? Could I just do "scripts/bootstrap.sh > newfile" and upload the file and paste it? I am having a few technical difficulties.

----------

## bonkers

I got my sound to work by doing this: (yes, I read the other post)

0. Make sure you have Gentoo-Linux, the best distro ever made, IMHO. Also, it runs, not as fast as hell, faster. I load KDE 3x faster than I did on mandrake.

1. recompile your kernel with the emu10k1 support, under sound in menuconfig.

2. Reboot if you recompiled your kernel.

3. Drink a soda of your choice.

4. Wash your hands before touching your sacred keyboard.

5. Do an 'emerge emu10k1-audigy' and wait for it to compile. Do step five while waiting.

6. Get another soda and use the toilet from the last one. I recommend Coke. Grab some popcorn and a blanket and watch your screen as you would a movie, but don't touch your keyboard with them greasy hands.

7. Put the string 'emu10k1' on a brand new line in the file '/etc/modules.autoload'... this will make the module autoload at boot.

8. Go to the bathroom again, don't miss.

9. do a 'modprobe emu10k1' and play some sound or something to make sure it works. If it does reboot, if it doesn't I am sure one of the wonderful persons at forums.gentoo.org will be willing to help. I CAN NOT HELP YOU.

10. Enjoy sound in Linux, it ownz compared to Winblows.

----------

## burzmali

bonkers: to save output you could use the script command.

#script ~/bootstrap_out

#scripts/bootstrap.sh

#exit

#

all output will be in a file called bootstrap_out in user's (root's) home directory.

tba: did the ebuild actually finish succesfully?  making the /etc/audigy dir is one of the first things it does.  try unmerging it and them emerging again.  also, do you have sound support compiled into your kernel? look in /lib/modules/<kernel>/drivers/sound/emu10k1/ and see what the date is for the emu10k1.o module that is there.  if it is from the day you emerged emu10k1-audigy, it is the right one.  if you compiled SBlive support into you kernel though, you are going to have to re-do your kernel.  also, what errors did the audigy-script give you, exactly?

----------

## tba

the ebuild itself went perfectly, but there is a script i found in the /etc dir "audigy-script which i ran and it gave me a bunch of errors:

```

audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

```

ok so maybe its the same error over and over...

i did compile emu10k1 (and mpu 401, and sblive and compatibles, but not sb16  :Smile:  )into my kernel so i guess ill do that one over.  the driver is in fact from the day i emerged audigy, so it must be the right one.

----------

## burzmali

you can copy (as root) /usr/sbin/emu* to /usr/bin/ or you can edit the audigy-script so that this:

```

DSPMGR=$BASE_PATH/bin/emu-dspmgr $DSPDEV $MIXERDEV

CONFIG=$BASE_PATH/bin/emu-config $DSPDEV $MIXERDEV

```

looks like this:

```

DSPMGR=$BASE_PATH/sbin/emu-dspmgr $DSPDEV $MIXERDEV

CONFIG=$BASE_PATH/sbin/emu-config $DSPDEV $MIXERDEV

```

i think either way will work.  also, when you recompile your kernel,  all you need compiled in is sound support.  the emu10k1-audigy takes care of the rest.  good luck have fun

----------

## tba

i copied files as suggested and something new happened....

SOUND_MIXER_PRIVATE3: You're probably using an older incompatible driver: Input/output error

is this bad?

----------

## burzmali

i dunno.  can you hear sound?

i don't know what that error is.

did you load the module?

----------

## tba

i can hear sound...  and the date and time on the module is the same as the emerge, but that is a wierd error considering i was wondering earlier if i was really using the audigy driver.

the module should load on boot as i never have to "modprobe emu10k1" or "modprobe pcm-oss" in order to get sound

----------

